# Could I have stopped it happening?



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Ok so it might seem like a weird question but we have been ttc for three years and a few people have commented lately that I want it so much that I have probably put a block on it happening and that is the reason why we haven't fallen pregnant! 
What do you think? Is it possible that I could be the reason we haven't got what we so desperately want?

Surely three years later that can't be the only explanation?


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

OMG!!!!
That is the totally the talk of couples who have no problems TTC. If that was the case then my sister wouldn't have got pregnant naturally 3 times after having sex just once each time they started trying, as she is the most anxious person I know!! Just try and let it wash over you. Why the hell shouldn't you want a child so badly. Have you had any investigations yet?


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Couldn't agree more with Hannah, that can only come from the mouths of people who haven't had fertility issues and annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Absolute rubbish - next thing they'll be telling you, you just need a holiday - codswhallop - 3 years is more than enough trying.  I remember going to our gp's who actually asked what we were doing to get pregnant - I jokingly said I was sticking my husbands penis in my ear - was that where we were going wrong !!!!   

He quickly got the message that as we'd been fobbed off previously, we were not in a joking mood and we obviously knew the fundamentals of procreating but it just never happened!


If you've not already been seen by your gp, you need to get 2 x blood tests to check that you are ovulating, and your partner needs a Sperm Analysis test to see how potent he is - depending on the results of these two initial tests, will determine either a diagnosis, or more tests. 

Get the ball rolling now, get an appointment made with your gp - as if you do need to go down the assisted fertility route, it takes time!

Best wishes - keep us posted.

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Aw thanks girls  
It really gets to me that people make such throw away remarks without thinking about ow it affects the person they are saying it to. I have felt so rubbish the last few days thinking maybe its all my fault.

Have only just been brave enough to approach the Doctor but she has been lovely so far. I have had my first blood test done and will have my next one towards the end of the month. I have a pelvic examination with my own Doctor next week and then my husband is just waiting now for an appointment to give his sample ... so things are at least moving now.

Good Luck to you all.x


----------



## Antuaneta (Jun 15, 2012)

It cannot be your fault simply because you didn't do anything WRONG!
Wanting to have a baby is the most natural desire for a woman!
You probably just need some help and advice from outside. Don't "boil" it all inside of your own head, go to GP or fertility specialyst)
Good luck!
We are all in this together)


----------



## Domingo (May 27, 2012)

That is a terrible thing to say to someone and, if anything, the opposite is true. If you want something you will act in a way that makes it more likely to happen. That's how all this power of positive thinking/placebo effect stuff works.

What does get said over and over and although I don't know if there's any real evidence to back it up it does make sense, is that stress can make it harder to conceive. If your body is in a constant state of agitation because you're so worried about conceiving it is possible that it uses it's resources to deal with the stress which could otherwise be used for conception. I know that I had a cycle where I had dental surgery which caused me a significant amount of pain and stress around the time of my OV and that cycle I OV'd 10 days later than normal and my entire cycle was 8 days longer than normal.


----------

